# Samyang 85 1.4 vs canon ef 85 1.8 - which one to choose?



## sweetcancer (May 17, 2012)

Hello!

I hope someone here could help me with my problem, you see i want a fast 85mm prime to use with my 5D mark II, and am on a budget. I have narrowed it down to the lenses mentioned in the title, and i guess my question ultimately is, is one better than the other optically? And if the samyang one is, is it so much better (especially wide-open) that it is worth not having af? I would come by without af, but it would be nice to have it for some occasions.

I appreciate your help!

Ps. just to clarify, "better optically" to me means quality in color and contrast reproduction and smooth bokeh.


----------



## AJ (May 17, 2012)

For me, AF would trump any differences in color and bokeh. I own a 85/1.8 and it's a great lens. One of the bargains in the Canon lineup.

Now, if we were talking 14 mm - who cares about AF, I'll pick the Samyang. But for 85 mm at wide apertures, focusing is critical. Maybe the Samyang would work if you're doing posed photography only, but for fast work it'd be a real challenge.

Is Sigma 85/1.4 in your budget? You'd get AF plus large aperture. I hear good things about that lens.


----------



## preppyak (May 17, 2012)

Since the price difference is so small (<$100), I'd have to say that the Canon version and having AF is worth it. Both are generally graded out as equals i terms of image quality; the Samyang lenses have a little different look to them, so, its really up to what your eye likes more. The 85mm f/1.8's only problem is CA, but, that can be fixed pretty easily in post.

At the 14mm and 35mm end, the Samyang lenses make sense. They are 1/4 the price of the L lenses, and yet largely deliver amazing IQ on a budget, with the tradeoff being AF. When you're saving $1000, its worth the loss. Or if the 85mm f/18 wasn't known for great AF, it might be worth it. But, for how often you'd really use f/1.4, especially manually focusing, it seems a silly tradeoff


----------



## NormanBates (May 17, 2012)

preppyak said:


> Both are generally graded out as equals i terms of image quality



equals my ass
the samyang is very similar to a canon 85mm, but that's not the cheap 85mm f/1.8, but the the 85mm f/1.2L; it's also very close to the zeiss 85mm f/1.4
scroll down to the samyang 85mm here, and check the links (specially the bokeh tests)
http://www.similaar.com/foto/equipment/us_lensc.html#samyang

now, if you're going to shoot stills (for video it wouldn't matter), the better image quality may not be worth losing the AF
it will depend on your subject: if you're shooting models in a studio, you may have time to focus; if you're shooting your kids, I'd forget about it


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 17, 2012)

I've not found Samyang lenses to be worth the postage. Some seem to get good ones, but not me. Its a risk due to sloppy manufacturing.


----------



## darrellrhodesmiller (May 17, 2012)

i cant speak for the Samyang, but i own and love the 85mm f1.8 canon. one of the main selling points of this lens is the lightning fast autofocus.. if there is little to no difference in price, why not get autofocus? the diff between f1.4 and 1.8 is very little in the big scheme of things.


----------



## elflord (May 17, 2012)

sweetcancer said:


> Hello!
> 
> I hope someone here could help me with my problem, you see i want a fast 85mm prime to use with my 5D mark II, and am on a budget. I have narrowed it down to the lenses mentioned in the title, and i guess my question ultimately is, is one better than the other optically? And if the samyang one is, is it so much better (especially wide-open) that it is worth not having af? I would come by without af, but it would be nice to have it for some occasions.
> 
> ...



Is the Sigma 85mm out of your budget ? If not, it's definitely worth a look.


----------



## elflord (May 17, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've not found Samyang lenses to be worth the postage. Some seem to get good ones, but not me. Its a risk due to sloppy manufacturing.



You've written this a couple of times. Which lenses did you try and what problems did you have ?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 18, 2012)

elflord said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I've not found Samyang lenses to be worth the postage. Some seem to get good ones, but not me. Its a risk due to sloppy manufacturing.
> ...


 
I published images. do a search, there are lots of buyers with similar issues, and lots of very happy buyers. Its hit and miss. BTW, I bought the 14mm f/2.8. Fool me once, shame on you, but twice - shame ojn me.

Samyang has good designs, its the spotty hit and miss production quality that causes some to be very happy, while others hate it.

In the case of the 14mm, it was supposed to be a FF lens. But, the owners manual warned you off the bat that it was optimized for crop camera bodies and might perform poorly on a FF body. They were certainly right.

So, be prepared to spend shipping both ways if you mail order a bad one, or find a dealer who will pay return shipping, like Amazon. My seller did not, so I got stuck paying $35 to try a junk quality lens. Then, I found others saying the same thing.


----------



## sweetcancer (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies! Unfortunately the sigma doesn't fit into the budget.

I do shoot kids sometimes, as I work at a day-care center, and would love to get some "fast 85" pictures of them as well. All that aside, my primary purpose for this lens would be portraits of my soon-to-be-wife (for her fashion blog) and friends in controlled out-door environments (well, as controlled as out-door environments come). For this purpose, i believe the samyang would do a better job, as I would probably use manual focus (using live view) anyway.

But, (there's always a but) I love to take my 50mm 1.4 out with me when i'm just taking a longer walk with the dog and stuff, I would also love to do this with my 85. I have my dog on one hand and the camera on the other, so i usually have my camera on Av mode, center af point selected, and then I just point and shoot to anything. Couldn't do this with the samyang. And also, i love the laughter and smiles of kids parents when I show them the pictures printed from the 50mm 1.4, with samyang shooting kids would be more difficult. (not impossible, just more difficult.)

So difficult to decide! Does anyone have a link to a side-by-side model shoot to clearly show the differences of these lenses?


----------



## NormanBates (May 18, 2012)

my high opinion of the samyang was based on charts, studio tests, etc (*), so I found that an interesting challenge, to see if it actually does better in real world

I found this thread:
http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/962374/0

with lots of praise for the samyang, and a side by side portrait test (in the second page)

I'd say there's no contest


(*) I don't own the samyang 85mm, my only samyang is the 8mm fisheye (which is also amazing) - I would have gone for the samyang 85mm and 35mm if I didn't already have two very amazing Leica vintage primes at those focal lengths (Leitz Elmarit-R 35mm F/2.8 and Leitz Elmarit-R 90mm f/2.8 ) - I may still add the samyangs to my collection if I need faster lenses


----------



## sweetcancer (May 19, 2012)

NormanBates said:


> I found this thread:
> http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/962374/0
> 
> with lots of praise for the samyang, and a side by side portrait test (in the second page)
> ...



Wow thanks for the link! yeah it's pretty clear now i'm going for the samyang. Hey how about onion ring bokeh? do i need to worry about that?


----------



## RLPhoto (May 19, 2012)

You can pickup a used EF 85mm 1.8 for sub 400$ on eBay. It's a good lense, but have you considered the 100mm f/2? I think the extra compression is more flattering for portraits.


----------



## NormanBates (May 21, 2012)

the samyang 85mm f/1.4 is even cheaper, at only $300: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0025EWXEU/ref=as_li_qf_sp_asin_til?tag=similaar-20&camp=14573&creative=327641&linkCode=as1&creativeASIN=B0025EWXEU&adid=10XGEXAW69SC1PMEAKE8&&ref-refURL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.similaar.com%2Ffoto%2Fequipment%2Fus_lensc.html

the key here is whether you can live without AF


@sweetcancer
the samyang is a bokeh specialist, I don't thing there's anything to worry in that area, but what do you mean, onion ring bokeh?
if you're talking about the issue with samyang's super-long mirror lenses, it's not on the 85mm, this is not a mirror lens


----------



## sweetcancer (May 21, 2012)

That's what i'm talking about, even though that is an example from a sigma 50/1.4. I have read some complaints about the samyang in this regard, although the example images I have seen are no way near as bad as the sigma above.


----------



## NormanBates (May 21, 2012)

it shouldn't, the samyang is a bokeh specialty lens
again, I haven't used it, but from what its users post online, it doesn't get much better than this

I found this sample
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4735777163/#
in this thread
http://www.flickr.com/groups/vivitar_85_14/discuss/72157624205258702/


edit:
and these ones too
http://www.flickr.com/photos/chipsterman/3919911475/#
http://www.flickr.com/photos/chipsterman/3907292098/#in/photostream/
found here:
http://www.flickr.com/groups/vivitar_85_14/pool/with/3907292098/


----------



## sweetcancer (May 21, 2012)

Yeah, if there is any, it's hardly noticeable.


----------



## Rob Wiebe (May 21, 2012)

another option ... http://darwinwiggett.wordpress.com/2011/04/12/sigma-85mm-f1-4-vs-canon-85mm-f1-2l-ii/


----------



## koolman (May 21, 2012)

I own both these lenses. I use them on a t2i. 

The Samyang has a special look to it, and reproduces colors in an amazing way. Its overall IQ is very sharp and 3d'sh. What is unique about this lens, is that is is VERY SHARP even at f/1.4 ! Stopping down - does not really make it sharper.

The canon 1.8 has quieter colors and a different "look" to it. The 1.8 will give you the special sharpness only stopped down a little, not wide open.

Now about the MF issue: Obviously this requires more patience and skill, and is NOT for fast pace photography. However, I use live view, and try to find something to steady myself on, (table, chair, wall, etc.) with a little patience - you quickly develop skill for this, and it is not only for studio work. If your subject will stay still for a few seconds, you can get the shot.

Its actually fun to use MF lenses.


----------



## sweetcancer (May 22, 2012)

Ok, i put an order down for a samyang 85 1.4 + an Eg-s focusing screen for 5d mark II.

Thanks all for your help! Will be uploading some images to this thread when the goods arrive to me.


----------



## ELK (May 22, 2012)

I have Canon 85mm f1.8. It's a very nice lens with only maybe one flaw - purprle fringe in bright spots, like water under sunshine, very contrasty edges. I remeber photozone.de also mentions this. Sometimes it make me nervous in pictures. Otherwise it's fine. And it would be really difficult with manual focus sometimes, if you pick the Samyang.


----------



## sweetcancer (May 22, 2012)

Well, i only hear good things about the Eg-s focusing screen, so i'm giving it a try!

I really like the cheaper price + bokeh of the samyang.


----------



## pwp (May 22, 2012)

Samyang 85 1.4 vs canon ef 85 1.8 - which one to choose?
Here's the answer, it's the Sigma 85 f/1.4. No question.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Sigma-85mm-f-1.4-EX-DG-HSM-Lens-Review.aspx
http://www.sigmaphoto.com/shop/85mm-f14-ex-dg-hsm-sigma

Paul Wright


----------



## DB (May 23, 2012)

Have any of you guys used the Samyang 14mm f/2.8?

I really need a wide angle lens for my 7D and these guys pop-up all over eBay. This stream on the 85mm f/1.4's is very interesting. I could live with MF, but the real draw is the price (<$400) which is less than one-third of the Canon offering.


----------



## Nick Gombinsky (May 23, 2012)

I cant's speak for the Canon 85mm, but I can for the Samyang (being somewhat of a Samyang enthusiast). It's an awesome lens, build quality and optical quality are up there next to Carl Zeiss or Canon L (I've shot side by side next to the same camera with a Carl Zeiss kit for an "AT&T" commercial, the difference was only visible to the most trained eyes, and still the difference was very little).

In my opinion, it comes down to: AF or better optical quality?


----------



## sweetcancer (May 23, 2012)

pwp said:


> Samyang 85 1.4 vs canon ef 85 1.8 - which one to choose?
> Here's the answer, it's the Sigma 85 f/1.4. No question.
> 
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Sigma-85mm-f-1.4-EX-DG-HSM-Lens-Review.aspx
> ...



I'm more than sure that there's nothing wrong with the Sigma, but where I live, I can pick up both the samyang and the canon + the eg-s focusing screen for less than what Sigma costs. And as I don't get paid for photographing, the samyang is a logical choice.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 23, 2012)

the eg-s is ok but dont expect miracles
i just replaced the eg-s screen in my mk2 with a brightscreen
http://www.brightscreenstore.com/store/

and the difference is more like oh my god vs the eg-a to eg-s difference which is ho hum on lenses f2.8 and faster and oh my god in a bad way on f4 or slower lenses especially in low light. that reminds me i need to sell that eg-s screen


----------



## NormanBates (May 24, 2012)

DB said:


> Have any of you guys used the Samyang 14mm f/2.8?
> 
> I really need a wide angle lens for my 7D and these guys pop-up all over eBay. This stream on the 85mm f/1.4's is very interesting. I could live with MF, but the real draw is the price (<$400) which is less than one-third of the Canon offering.



the samyang 14mm is a very interesting lens, but again not for everyone (as with the 85mm, it's only manual focus, but with such a wide-angle lens this is not so much of a problem; there's another reason in this case)

on APS-C, it's reasonably sharp, corner to corner (on fullframe, the corners are softer than I'd like to bear, even stopped down)
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=769&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=454&CameraComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=769&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=3&LensComp=454&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=3

but I say "not for everyone" because of the distortion

if you're shooting architecture, the tokina 11-16 is a bit more expensive but has much less distortion (at 14mm, it's basically distortion-free)
http://www.photozone.de/canon-eos/666-tokina1116f28eos?start=1
http://www.photozone.de/canon-eos/533-samyang14f28eosapsc?start=1

but if you're shooting people, because it has *more* distortion, the samyang will appear to have less distortion than the tokina (crazy, I know, but check the samples)
http://www.dvxuser.com/V6/showthread.php?281994-I-need-a-cheap-wide-angle-lens-Recommendations

in any case that's all for aps-c; on full frame, nasty mustache distortion appears on the samyang
http://www.photozone.de/canon_eos_ff/532-samyang14f28eosff?start=1

more here: http://www.similaar.com/foto/equipment/us_lensc.html#samyang


----------



## dickgrafixstop (May 27, 2012)

No brainer - choose the Canon 85 f1.8. Great lens, autofocus and the extra stop shouldn't make any difference.


----------



## NormanBates (May 27, 2012)

^ let me guess: you have a canon 85mm f/1.8 but you've never seen a samyang 85mm f/1.4


----------



## sweetcancer (May 29, 2012)

got my lens + focusing screen yesterday. Thoughts: Lens hood is flimsy and the mount isn't as tight as with canon lenses. The lens front cap is also a bit of a pain. Lens itself is well built and the manual focus ring a pleasure to use. The focus screen was very easy to install, even though i had never done it before, and focusing with it is easy at f/1.4. Lens makes absolutely beautiful images.

I have one question now: when stopping down to f/22, i can see a white dot a little up-left from the center AF point in my viewfinder. Is this normal, or do i have a defect somewhere? same thing with both this lens and my canon 50mm 1.4.


----------

